# Members From Michigan



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Just wondering how many members we have from Michigan and who might offer their best campgrounds. I would have to say our favorite park is Meinert County Park (Muskegon Co Park) located next to a beautiful beach on Lake Michigan. With full hook-ups and $22 per night, you can't go wrong!


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm from Bay City, MI. Have only been camping for 2 years and don't really have a favorite yet. Spend 2 months in winter camping in south, summer don't have much time off to camp in beautiful Michigan. I like the Traverse City area best so far.
Bob


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm born and raised in Michigan and have been camping here most of my life. Most of our camping has been done in the State Parks. MY top two are:
1. Wilderness State Park located at the Straights of Mackinaw
2. Interlockin State Park, Located near to the National Music Camp

But my most favoite is a Misswaukee County Park located in Lake City, Mi. Great beach and playground for the kids. The lake is big enough for sailing, fishing and boating of all kinds. I spend many many summer days as a kid on the lake, It is kind of like going home. Wonderful memories !

Keith


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

I lived up in the U.P. (don'tcha know) for a few years and everyday seemed like camping there. I think the Lake Superior coast is beautiful but I'm not sure if there are any campgrounds on the shore; I don't recall. If nothing else, maybe some dry camping, just to take in the beauty.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

HI!
Born and raised in the Detroit area (I'm an eastsider). Always like going up the thumb to Sleeper State Park. Algonac State Park is nice too, sometimes a bit rowdy (sometimes)...it's awesome to see and hear the freighters on the river, though!

Lately, we have been doing the "Jellystone" thing, having been to Frankenmuth last weekend, which is 1st class A-1 in my book, the spots are a bit to tight. Grand Haven also has a nice Jellystone park...do yourself a favor if you want to go to a Jellystone; keep on driving past Holly and go straight to Frankenmuth!

We plan on trying the Port Huron KOA, my neighbor highly recommends it for the kids, complete with a mini railroad.

Also, don't forget our Canadian neighbor, Ontario!... Jellystone in Amherstberg (across from Bob-Lo Island, who remembers Bob-Lo as a kid? (it's a Detroit thing!!!!!!!) and the Pinery.

Kitchener, Ont. has Bingemans, which has alot of kid activities.

Take care,

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi fellow Michiganders,
I love Wilderness S.P., McClain S.P. in the UP in really nice if you're on the Lake. We camped out








for a week in a tent last summer. We had excellent weather in the UP. Never froze... just a little rain.
My first camping as a kid was at Young State Park. I froze there in a tent may time







I liked the old log concession building. We used hang out play cards after swimming. DH Bill use to go to Burt Lake, but that park has fallen on hard times. Who ever is managing it hasn't put a dime into maintance in years, like 30







.

We have camped at the Pinery when our kids were young. Enjoyed Lake Huron and the sand dunes along the shore. I even camped at Point Pelee 3 or 4 summers, Leamington was a sleepy little town, kids didn't have a worry in the world, should I date myself?, forty + years ago.









I still love to be outdoors but I like to sleep in comfort. OB27RSDS.







We plan to have our friends and our adult children Patti, Jon, Holly and her husband and our grandson Andy join us on some adventures.
I think we have some interest in a Michigan OB gathering!
Jan and Bill
Canoeing in Graying anyone? sunny


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

It's funny, I was reading all the Michigan posts and realized something....

All the "non-Michiganders" are probably thinking "what the heck is the U.P ? Bob-Lo ?, Thumb ?, Eastsider (any westsiders out there?!). Remember Town Club pop? I pass the old bottling plant on 10 and Ryan every morning, Vernors, Stroh's ( I wasn't "legal" yet when they tore down the brewery)????

We say "you know" alot...my wife, who is originally from England pointed that one out to me many years ago...you should hear her talk! She came from England to Canada (Windsor,Ont.) when she was a girl, so I've lived with "eh" after every sentence.






























Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow,
Reading the post sure brings back memories.

Yes, I remember Boblo, used to ride the boat down the Detroit River every summer ! What a blast.

So many great places to camp around the area. I am getting excited sitting here thinking about the summer to come.

Keith


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

We're kinda new to RVing, got our outback late last year and have only been to Port Austin (tip of the thumb) and the Pinery in Canada. Both were very nice








We do have four trips planned for the summer starting with memorial day weekend at Waterloo state park, then Wagener county park on lake Huron.








JOE


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

sunny I was born and raised in Houghton Lake MI. I am still here.... We go to South Higgins Lake State Park. It is only 15 miles from our house, but it is the best beach in Michigan! You can see the bottom of the lake...Beautiful and clean- might catch a fish or two! We will be there June 20-July 6th.
Great for family. The beach is miles and miles! Over 400 wooded sites. To make reservations, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr OR 1-800-44parks
Direct to park 989-821-6374
Jennifer


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

One of my favorite campgrounds in Michigan is Leelenau State Park, about 30 miles north of Traverse City, in the Lower Peninsula's "pinky." You gotta love dry camping to be here, it's all rustic. The last time I was there was the best night of sleep I ever had. Surrounded by water on three sides. Another is South Higgins Lake State Park near Roscommon. Large CG with private sites around the perimiter. Also, Harrisville State Park on Lake Huron is very nice.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Michigander all my life!









I love to camp in the U.P. You really can't go wrong with any of the State Parks there, but my favorite so far has been the Presque Isle Unit in the Porkies - just don't get to go there that often cuz' it's such a long trip, but definitely well worth it.







My favorite private campground in the U.P. is Driftwood Shores, a small campground west of Manistique.

I do also like Sleepy Hollow State Park, north of Lansing. It's not the U.P., but it's quiet, has hiking/biking trails, and a lake for fishing/swimming.


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

You can't beat good old Michigan for camping. We stayed at Pine Ridge campground over by Frankenmuth once. There is a wildlife park across the way and at night you could hear the lions roaring. What a blast. The kids went crazy. they told their friends we went on safari.
Bob


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We live Downriver, south of Detroit. We frequent the Greenfield KOA and Sterling State Park. The KOA is
close and has it's own little spring fed lake. DH finally caught a 12" bass there this weekend. It's wooded and you don't need a fishing license. Sterling has full hookups and is a little cheaper, the downfall is it's been
recently updated and isn't wooded. The kids love the bike trails and fishing. You do need a license to fish at Sterling. We've been to the Monroe KOA. The kids love it, but not my favorite at all. The "lakes" are man made, stocked fishing lake (no license) they have a ton of bikes to rent and a water slide in the swimming lake. It's very noisy, close to the freeway and with all of the stuff for the kids, lots of screaming kids. Not the place for a "quiet" get a way.

There were 4 other OB's at the Greenfield KOA this weekend.









Dawn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're in SE Michigan. Although I have found many nice campgrounds, my favorite is Lake Louise in Alberta, although we also liked the campground in Sequoia NP in CA. Oh wait, maybe you meant favorite in MI?!?!








For Michigan, we enjoy the relative peacefulness of Hoeft State Park near Roger's City. We acutally don't do that much camping in our own state though.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

We have been to Hartwick pines SP near Grayling several times. The park has paved sites and some are full hookup. If you like to hike they have several very nice trails. There is a very nice visitors center with a logging history area that includes an old bunk house and displays of tools and artifacts. The old growth forest trail is behind the visitor center and offers a view of what most of Michigan used to look like.

Scott


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

our2girls said:


> HI!
> Born and raised in the Detroit area (I'm an eastsider). Always like going up the thumb to Sleeper State Park. Algonac State Park is nice too, sometimes a bit rowdy (sometimes)...it's awesome to see and hear the freighters on the river, though!
> 
> Lately, we have been doing the "Jellystone" thing, having been to Frankenmuth last weekend, which is 1st class A-1 in my book, the spots are a bit to tight. Grand Haven also has a nice Jellystone park...do yourself a favor if you want to go to a Jellystone; keep on driving past Holly and go straight to Frankenmuth!
> ...


What memories Boblo The Stroh's plant, GREENFIELD VILLAGE man I miss that place I'm now a southern dawg but the 30 years in Mt. Clemens MEMORIES


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am a Canadian who loves camping in MI

Our favourite area - Northern Michigan










The southern shores of lake sup. - Awesome

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Your right !! the shores of MI are the best !!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

our2girls said:


> HI!
> Born and raised in the Detroit area (I'm an eastsider). Always like going up the thumb to *Sleeper State Park*. *Algonac State Park* is nice too, sometimes a bit rowdy (sometimes)...it's awesome to see and hear the freighters on the river, though!
> 
> Lately, we have been doing the "Jellystone" thing, having been to Frankenmuth last weekend, which is 1st class A-1 in my book, the spots are a bit to tight. Grand Haven also has a nice Jellystone park...do yourself a favor if you want to go to a Jellystone; keep on driving past Holly and go straight to Frankenmuth!
> ...


My husband and I grew up in Algonac! You're right, there is nothing like
the sound of freighters on the St. Clair River!

Our FAVORITE place to camp is Sleepers State Park! We go twice each
summer and usually stay for an extended amount of time(4 or 5 nights)
I call it our favorite because it is close enough to home(90 mi) but
far enough that you feel like you are "getting away" We can just
pack up and go if we want to! We always have a great time when we go there!

As far as the Pt. Huron KOA...
It is very nice. It is a bit cramped though. It is very kid friendly and as far as
I remember they have a Sunday morning Breakfast catered for a reasonable price.
(you will have to check on that)

MaeJae


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Not saying Pickney is the best but going there this weekend!!!!! Last trip Of the year !!!! Love the pizza from Hell Mich. and the Kids will be Paintballing Saturday!!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Hell Creek Ranch & Campground

http://www.hellcreekranch.org/

I've never been, but it looks neat if you horseback ride!

MaeJae


----------

